# rate of pay for FAS Instructor Electrician



## lala (8 Nov 2005)

Does anyone out the know what the rate of pay or annual salary for FAS instructors is as i am interested in persing a carrear in this line of work. i am a qualified electrician?? many thanks in advance


----------



## ClubMan (8 Nov 2005)

*Re: rate of pay F.A.S*



			
				lala said:
			
		

> i am a qualified electrician??


Does this mean that you're not sure?


----------



## ajapale (8 Nov 2005)

*Re: rate of pay F.A.S*

Hi LaLa,

You should just ring them and ask, Im sure they will let you know. After all its what they are there for.

ajapale


----------



## lala (8 Nov 2005)

*Re: rate of pay F.A.S*

very good clubman!!


----------



## ajapale (8 Nov 2005)

I got this on a google: search words (salary fas electrician instructor)

*



			Electrical Instructor
		
Click to expand...

*


> FAS Training Centre, Sligo.
> 
> *Temporary Vacancy (6 months)*
> 
> ...


----------



## lala (8 Nov 2005)

many thanks ajapale  #*3*


----------

